# Database Discussions > Oracle >  DB Activity Monitoring

## cyrusking

Hi, 

Youd have to excuse my ignorance as DB isnt my field. 

Two questions: 

1. Are there features (either from the DB vendors or at the OS/HW level) that allow Real-Time activity monitoring and access prevention of the database? Obviously the log files can be viewed later but Im wondering about real time notification of access, be it from external or more importantly from privileged/inside user. 


2. Understand there are DB Activity Monitoring (DAM) providers such as IBMs Guardium, McAfees Sentrigo and Imperva. I also understand that - comparatively speaking - not many organizations use these products. What is/has been your experience with these if any? 


Appreciate your thoughts. Cheers

Cy

----------


## skhanal

You can write database level triggers to send an email.

----------


## cyrusking

Is that in Real Time?

----------


## skhanal

Yes, as soon as an action monitored by trigger happens, it fires.

----------


## clouder

Grid Control or database control can monitor the activity whatever you are looking for. If you are running 11g R1 on wards, then you can look at the SQL activity in real time.

http://www.unbreakablecloud.com

----------

